# TwinCAT 3 ADS: Fragen zu Symboltabelle und Verbindung mit TwinCAT 2



## DerDron (18 November 2014)

Hallo,

in TwinCAT 2 gibt es die Möglichkeit bei kompilieren eines SPS Projekts eine Symboltabelle zu erzeugen. Diese Symboltabelle lässt sich beispielsweise nutzen, um Visualisierungsprogrammen eine ganze Liste von Variablen einfach zu exportieren und so die Kommunikation zwischen einem PanelPC und einer Steuerung über ADS aufzubauen. Ich habe in TwinCAT nach der Option des Symboltabellenexports gesucht aber bisher nur den Export als PLCopenXML gefunden. Da sind die Variablen zwar auffindbar, aber meine Visualisierungssoftware kann nur etwas mit *.sym Dateien anfangen. Gibs die Symboltabelle noch?

Ich hab zwei Rechner, auf dem einen ist TwinCAT 2 installiert und auf dem anderen ist TwinCAT 3 installiert. Ist eine Verbindung zwischen den beiden über ADS ohne Probleme möglich? Ich hab bereits eine Route erstellt, aber es könnte ja trotzdem sein, dass der TC2 AMS Router nichts mit Daten vom TC3 AMS Router anfangen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Hack (18 November 2014)

Hallo,

also ADS bleibt genau das selbe. Die Verbindung zwischen 2 und 3 sollte also kein Problem sein.

Grüße


----------



## DerDron (25 November 2014)

Hack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ADS bleibt genau das selbe. Die Verbindung zwischen 2 und 3 sollte also kein Problem sein.
> 
> Grüße



Hallo,

falls jemand das gleiche versucht ist darauf zu achten, dass bei TwinCAT 3 die Variablennamen noch eine zusätzliche Adressierung haben. Globale Variablen werden beispielsweise im GVL Ordner abgelegt, und deshalb muss für bTestBool die Adressierung wie folgt lauten: GVL.bTestBool
Gibs ne Variable im Main Programm wäre es MAIN.bTestBool

Grüße


----------



## mac203 (26 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

ADS bleibt zwar von der Schnittstelle her gleich, aber man kann nicht unbedingt 1:1 weiter arbeiten.
Beispielsweise ist der Speicheraufbau vollkommen anders als bei Tc2. 
Dies wird z.B. deutlich, wenn man Strukturen austauschen möchte.
Hatte Tc2 bisher ein 1-Byte-Alignement, ist dies bei Tc3 2-,4- oder 8-Byte, je nach Variable, wenn man es nichte explizit "zurück stellt".
Und natürlich zu beachten, wie zuvor bereits erwähnt, sind die Namensräume, bei Zugriff per Name!

Das "alte" *sym-File gibt es nicht mehr.
Man kann mit dem alten *tpy- oder dem neuen *tmc-File arbeiten.

Gruß
mac203


----------



## DerDron (26 November 2014)

Hallo,

bei Codesys wird es mit dem Export ähnlich gehandhabt wie bei TwinCAT3. Man exportiert eine XML Datei, in der alle möglichen Informationen zum Projekt zusammengefasst sind. Im Moment arbeite ich daran, eine Visualisierung auf einem mobilen Bedienpanel zu erstellen, das mit TwinCAT3 kommunizieren soll. Ich habe lange versucht einen Hersteller aufzutreiben der TwinCAT3 unterstützt. Manuell kann man sicherlich durch schreiben einer Datei im unterstützten Format die Informationen übergeben. Das ist aber bei größeren Projekten sehr hinderlich. 

Sieht aus als müsste man entweder seinen eigenen Kommunikationstreiber schreiben der aus den Daten der XML Datei schlau wird, oder man kuckt sich das Format des unterstützten Importdateityps an und schreibt nen XML-to-Importfile Converter.

Grüße


----------



## Hack (27 November 2014)

Hallo,

es sollte doch Hersteller geben die ein PLCopen XML importieren können. Ich hab mich aber nie genauer damit befasst.
Aber es gibt viele Visualisierungen die ADS sprechen. Das sollte in meinen Augen mit TwinCAT3 kein großes Problem sein.

Grüße


----------



## mac203 (28 November 2014)

Warum nutzt du nicht zur Visualisierung auf einem mobilen Panel dies hier
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1033/tc3_sample_tcadswebservicejs/html/intro.html?id=15481
und gibst nicht noch zusätzlich Geld aus?


----------



## DerDron (28 November 2014)

mac203 schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du nicht zur Visualisierung auf einem mobilen Panel dies hier
> http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1033/tc3_sample_tcadswebservicejs/html/intro.html?id=15481
> und gibst nicht noch zusätzlich Geld aus?



Weil bei einer automatisierten Anlage ein Not-Aus-Schalter recht nützlich ist 

Noch hinzu kommt ist dass Tablets wohl kaum gegenüber Einflüßen in industriellen Umgebungen konzipiert wurden


----------



## mac203 (28 November 2014)

Aber ob nun IPC bzw. Panel PC oder mobiles Panel hat doch mit der Visu so rein gar nichts zu tun, wenn du sie mit HTML5/JavaScript erstellst?

Das macht die ganze Sache doch nur flexibler.

Aber generell muss ich dir widersprechen: es gibt mittlerweile durchaus Tablets und Smartphone für den industriellen Einsatz,.


----------



## DerDron (28 November 2014)

Zeig mir mal ein Tablet bzw Smartphone mit Not-Aus-Schalter. Und zum Teachen von Achsen wäre ein Handrad wie es beim EATON XVM 450 existiert auch recht nützlich.

Smartphones zur Bedienung bzw. Betrachtung von Werten der Anlagenmodulle finde ich ein bisschen sinnlos, die Bedienfläche ist einfach zu klein. 

Und was man für ein Panel benutzt hat sehr wohl was mit der Visualisierung zu tun, wenn man auf dem Panel noch zusätzliche Schalter und Taster hat. Ich hab bisher kein Panel gesehen was wirklich opensource ist, inklusive Treiber für die Bedienelemente. Es existiert immer eine zusätzliche Visualisierungssoftware die eben vom Hersteller entwickelte Kommunikationstreiber für all die unterschiedlichen Steuerungen besitzen.

Im Endeffekt ist es billiger eine bereits existierende Lösung eines Herstellers zu nehmen anstatt wieder ne Extrawurst zu entwickeln, an der ein Ingenieur sich für mehrere Wochen/Monate dransetzt wenn er besser in einem Projekt für eine Kundenanlage aufgehoben wäre.


----------

